# Tomar pulsos del distribuidor para medir RPM



## elfrancho (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola amigos he hecho algunas mediciones en el distribuidor de mi auto. Es un fiat UNO con carburador y encendido electrónico.

Los resultados son los siguientes: 
*en la primera foto* vemos en una escala de 10v/div. la medición entre GND y el negativo de la bobina. (se alcanza a ver el ruido que mete la bobina cuando el transistor "la suelta")
*en la segunda foto* ya con una escala de 50V/div me llevo la sorpresa del inmenso pico de tension de ~400V que tengo.

Quisiera saber como "matar" ese pico para luego poder encuadrar el pulso y me quede una onda cuadrada lo mas limpia posible, para meter en un microcontrolador PIC

Bueno a ver que podemos hacer!!!

Gracias !!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2010)

Resistencia en serie y luego un zener a masa.

Saludos !


----------



## cbas2001 (Sep 10, 2010)

lo pudiste resolver?? te funciono yo estoy tambien con el mismo dilema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2010)

Fijate que algunos alternadores tienen la salida para tacómetro.

Saludos !


----------



## hellfull (Sep 11, 2010)

algo asi como puertas schmitt trigger.

las señales deformadas las convierte en cuadradas perfectas,lo haces con transistores que aguanten los picos y yasta.
por ahi debe aver algun circuito.


----------



## elfrancho (Sep 11, 2010)

no todabìa no me he puesto a tratar de resolverlo, por falta de tiempo...  Ni bien tenga novedades les mantendré al tanto...

Saludos!!!


----------



## diegonitro (Dic 5, 2010)

no podes tomar el pulso mediante un arrollado de alambre en uno de los cables del distribuidor?
es la misma señal pero mucho mas atenuada para poder trabajarla con un pic.


----------



## sergio rossi (Ene 3, 2011)

buenas noches, lo que describe diegonitro es una forma correcta de medir el pulso, otra opcion es la de desarmar el distribuidor y tomar la señal directamente del captor de efecto hall o inductivo que tiene dentro del mismo. a revolver y a medir, una forma facil es sacar el distribuidor y exitarlo externamente hacerlo girar con la mano y a meter osciloscopio para cada cable. Cualquier consulta a su servicio. un saludo.


----------

